
GitLab 8.5 released - doubleg
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/02/22/gitlab-8-5-released/
======
josteink
Looking at this thread here, Gitlab seems to be much more open about their
development than Github, and has a real sense of community, yet Github (still)
remains the popular option, despite their more community-hostile traditional
board-meeting decision process.

Is there a gradual shift in the FOSS community towards Gitlab (which in all
honesty would make more sense), or am I just seeing the enthusiast in this
thread?

~~~
toyg
Github's shortcomings only really came to the fore in the last couple of
months, due to a combination of factors. GitLab is working hard to exploit the
current window of opportunity to make waves. I'm slightly surprised BitBucket
is not doing the same, but their Atlassian masters seem more interested in
pushing irrelevant features at the moment (like SSO across products I don't
care about).

It's too early to talk about a shift away from GH, but increased variety in
the ecosystem can only be a good thing, compared to the dangers of a GH
monoculture... especially considering git migrations are literally just one
push to a new origin.

~~~
eikenberry
Atlassian is going after the enterprise market. They don't care about free
software developers.

~~~
Afforess
That's a poor strategy. All developers start out as free software developers,
then gain employment. I persuaded my work to purchase Gitlab EE licenses, due
to ease of use and it's excellent features & support. I can't imagine I'd say
the same of Atlassian products.

Capture awareness / interest early.

~~~
developer2
You'd be in the minority. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'd bet you're at a
small company where a low-level employee's opinion was taken into account when
making the decision of which product to use for 10-50 people.

In medium to large sized companies, Atlassian will usually win out when you
have a CTO that manages 100+ developers. Enterprises _really_ like to stick
with the "safe bet", where there are expensive licenses and dedicated account
managers from the service provider.

Jira in particular is extremely popular with the modern addiction to Agile.
Once you're on Jira, you just start to fall onto connecting all the related
products like Confluence for wiki and Bitbucket Server (formerly Stash) for
git. I'm not saying it's the best thing to just ignore all other offerings,
but in my experience CTOs do exactly that and just go straight to Atlassian
for everything.

Basically, if your company is using Exchange... expect to be forced onto
Atlassian. Welcome to the enterprise.

~~~
manyxcxi
I've used plenty of other options- we even ran an internal GitLab instance
prior to moving to BitBucket at my last company. Atlassian's suite of products
are a safe bet because they're generally good products.

I like the GitLab feature set more than BitBucket but when I went started my
own company it was generally cheaper for my team of 5-8 to use hosted JIRA,
BitBucket, and Confluence then it would be for me to pay
AWS/Rackspace/Azure/Digital Ocean to run the F/OSS equivalents in our cloud
environment. BitBucket integrates just fine with Jenkins and the new Project
organization was much needed.

We may someday move to GitLab or something else, but there isn't anything
wrong with choosing Atlassian in any way. It's not like they're an Oracle/SAP
type company that just abuses their customers and has awful products.

~~~
yapdoggydog
Great to hear you're using JIRA, Bitbucket and Confluence together. How is the
integration between the tools? It's definitely a use case we're hearing more
often where teams need more than just storing and working on code.

~~~
manyxcxi
They're getting better. BitBucket and JIRA work together quite well. With
"Smart Commits" in the JIRA hosted version that allow us to move a ticket's
status, comment on it, log time, or just show activity towards a ticket via
Git commit messages. I use the heck out of it and the team is following
quickly behind.

JIRA follows the feature branching workflow pretty well, so if you branch from
dev/master with the ticket number as the start of the branch name you can
click through to that branch straight from JIRA, which is generally pretty
nice.

Confluence isn't nearly as tightly integrated with either. There are some
reports, widgets, and stuff you can grab out of JIRA and make some dashboard
type reports. Nothing special- we use Confluence to document architecture,
deployment procedures, etc. We're definitely not Confluence power users.

------
jobvandervoort
We're super excited with GitLab 8.5. It's much faster, no matter the size of
your instance (but especially for larger instances).

The Todos, ability to revert commits and CNAME support for Pages, are things
that have been much requested and we're happy to have now.

As always, we're here if anyone has any questions about anything.

~~~
eadz
Pages are an EE feature, but one which is useful for open source projects.
Would you accept a pull request for a community implementation of Pages? or
would a fork be needed in this case? How do you see this sort of issue playing
out?

~~~
ywecur
This is a very good question and something I'm always concerned about when it
comes to open core products.

------
flashm
I've moved all my private repos to Gitlab based on the chat on here and other
places recently RE Github, Gitlab, and other solutions.

I'm very happy overall, the interface is great. It's a bit slower than github
currently (the web interface) as I'm using the online version rather than self
hosted, but apart from that it's really bloody good.

I'll be recommending it to others going forward and using it for all new repos
that I want hosted.

~~~
NDizzle
What procedures did you follow to move your private repos over? I have been
using private, self hosted git for years now. Were you able to move things
over and keep commit history? (since I guess that's the only feature I
currently have.)

~~~
jobvandervoort
If you move your repository by importing it (in GitLab UI, under new project)
or just by clone + pushing it yourself, you will always retain your entire
commit history.

~~~
jobvandervoort
If you import from GitHub, your issues, PRs, wiki and all code will be
imported.

~~~
dom96
It would be really cool if GitHub stored issue, PR, and wiki information in
the main Git repo. That way all of these things would be very easy to keep in
sync across different services.

I've had this idea for a while now. I wonder if it would be practical and if
anyone has ever tried something like this.

~~~
mbrock
As a separate root branch, it would work nicely. There are huge benefits also
in that you get an inspectable history of issues. From GitHub's perspective,
it would be more difficult to authenticate issue changes—they'd need signed
commits and pre push validation, right?

------
praseodym
Their performance graph shows response timings up to 25 _seconds_ [1].
GitHub's mean web response time goes up to 200 milliseconds. The difference is
two orders of magnitude. Is GitLab really that much slower?!

[1]
[https://about.gitlab.com/images/8_5/issue_timings.png](https://about.gitlab.com/images/8_5/issue_timings.png)
[2] [https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/)

~~~
YorickPeterse
That's the 95th percentile, not the mean. This means that 95% of all
transactions completed _within_ the time, with only 5% exceeding it. Right now
our 95th percentile hovers between 1.5 and 2 seconds, the mean hovers between
500 and 700 ms.

~~~
morgante
GitHub's 98th percentile is still just 414ms though. So you still have a lot
of catching up to do.

~~~
jobvandervoort
We're aware. GitHub did an amazing job on scaling GitHub.com. We'll get there!

------
joaoqalves
When I met Gitlab, 3 years ago, I didn't expect this. The product is so much
mature, the UI is so much better and the feature-set increased too. I respect
these guys. The competition is though out there. Github is _the_ place where
many git users started and is the _de facto_ standard for open-source/show-
cases or even tech blogging, these days.

There are a few things that annoy me as a Gitlab user (UX things __), apart
from the search /responsiveness of the application. Moreover, they improved _a
lot_ the installation/upgrade process over these years. I'm expecting big
things from you now :)

Anyway I need to say that these guys have been working a lot and deserve much
credit. Kudos for you, guys!

 __One of the things that annoys me most is that the homepage of the
repository, where you have the README is not the same where you have a file
browser (Perhaps this is Github-biased, but is soooooo much better. Think
about it :)

~~~
echelon
The only thing preventing me from using Gitlab is that someone registered my
username. I'm "echelon" on Github, Twitter, Gmail, and dozens of other
services. I guess I missed the boat. :/

------
nikolay
I love GitHub, I'm loyal and grateful to them for all they've done for us, but
GitLab is significantly more agile these days and loyalty easily can be
reassigned. Even Bitbucket is picking up development, so, if I was GitHub, I'd
really seriously reorg and ramp up development and innovation!

------
pilif
Nitpick:

 _> GitLab no longer loads large Git blobs (e.g. binary files) into memory
when browsing a Git repository. This prevents timeouts and memory leaks._

Nope. Not loading something doesn't prevent memory leaks. It might make
existing leaks not as bad (because you're leaking less).

Either you're not leaking at which point it doesn't matter how big the thing
you load is, it will get freed once it's not used, or you're leaking at which
point, yes, if you only load small things, you get to run for a longer time
before you die, but you will still die eventually.

Only loading smaller things doesn't plug leaks.

Aside of that: This looks like a very impressive release. Congratulations!

~~~
Ensorceled
Nitpick on the nitpick. If the Git blobs were the source of the memory leak
then this would, in fact, fix the memory leaks.

Pretty aggressive stance when you may, in fact, be wrong.

~~~
pilif
> If the Git blobs were the source of the memory leak then this would, in
> fact, fix the memory leaks.

no. Because they are still reading git blobs - just only for the smaller
files.

> GitLab no longer loads _large_ Git blobs (e.g. binary files) into memory
> [emphasis mine]

So if their handling of Git blobs is leaking memory, then not reading the
bigger blobs just gives them more leeway before they crash.

~~~
Ensorceled
Again, you may still be wrong. Many systems have different strategies for
large blobs vs. small blobs (I know it's many because I've written several
myself) including chunking strategies, separate memory pools etc.

I'm taking this stand because I've had the exact issue we are arguing about:
my large file handler had a leak in the memory pool for large blobs. Basically
it was shared memory space for multiple processes so large objects could be
passed out of band instead of using IO.

------
lgp171188
Great job GitLab team! Way to go! Unfortunately I cannot use it for my
projects till the issue [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/12920](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/12920) exists.
Hopefully, it will be resolved some time in the future.

I am firm believer in FOSS and I am very glad with GitLab embracing it as much
as possible without affecting their revenues. I have started creating my new
repositories on GitLab from this month

~~~
sytse
Thanks! I see I already commented on your request 20 days ago and I've left a
new one just now. Cool that you have started creating your repo's on GitLab.

------
nrclark
Was 8.5 able to address either of these?

Large commits can't be viewed:

[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/10785](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/10785)

Users created via LDAP login continue to count towards the user-count even if
the LDAP account is deleted:

[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/11844](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/11844)

~~~
sytse
Thanks for asking. For the first issue work is being done but we need more
time [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/merge_requests/2705](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/merge_requests/2705)

The second issue seems more like something that could become a feature request
than a concrete proposal. Consider leaving a comment in the issue with your
proposal.

------
palidanx
I just upgraded and the diffs are WAY faster now. Thanks so much for all of
the hard work!

~~~
jobvandervoort
That's great to hear. It's a big community that makes this happen.

~~~
palidanx
Just curious, were there any new changes made to branch creation and protected
branches? I'm getting a

Branch creation was rejected by Git hook

When trying to create branches via my gitlab instance and it seems to take a
lot longer to process the request. Pushing via a command shell seems to work
well.

\--update I just rolled back my version to the older version and see that all
of the branch functionality via the gitlab site works okay.

~~~
sytse
I'm not aware of any changes that would explain that error, but that doesn't
mean it can't be a regression in 8.5. If so please open an issue for it and
link from [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/13350](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/13350)

------
fweespeech
> With GitLab 8.5, we’re offering GitLab Geo as an Alpha to all our Enterprise
> Edition customers. Once GitLab Geo has left Alpha / Beta state, a special
> license will be required to use it.

I'm not sure I like this trend.

While I understand some features GitLab may feel its worth a "second license"
fee, it sets a bad precedent.

Similarly, I don't want to give you $390/year for a GitLab instance with 2-3
users which keeps me from paying for the stuff I use for sideprojects.
Although, tbh, if you are going the secondary license route for various
features it seems I'm better off looking into an alternative and just
implementing them myself.

I honestly was just using the post-receive hook, etc. for this sort of thing.

~~~
akerro
afaik there will be possibility to get a license for n users instead n*10
packs.

~~~
jobvandervoort
That's correct.

~~~
lars_francke
Thanks for that.

Can you give us details on when this change will happen?

~~~
jobvandervoort
We're not sure yet when it will happen, but we'll make it clear when we do.

Update: our aim is before Q1 ends.

~~~
lars_francke
Great, thanks for the update.

------
branchly2
When I go to github, there's a search bar at the top to search for the public
repo I'm looking for.

I can't find the search feature at gitlab.com. How do I search for users or
public repos of interest at gitlab?

~~~
jobvandervoort
Use explore to search for interesting projects (and the people that have them
in their namespace): [https://gitlab.com/explore](https://gitlab.com/explore)

Press `s` to search for anything. However we only support search for people in
places where you immediately need them, like when adding to a project.

I created a feature proposal to also search through people:
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/13672](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/13672)

~~~
branchly2
Ok. I followed the Explore link, but I cannot find the search field on that
page. It seems to only allow me to browse by trending/most-stars/all. Hitting
's' key on my keyboard doesn't seem to change the page in any way. Am I
missing the search field?

(Note, this is using Firefox/Iceweasel 44.0.)

~~~
audessuscest
I think you must be logged in to see the complete UI (with search field)

~~~
haynes
Indeed. The search field is currently only displayed for users that have
logged in.

~~~
sytse
Thanks, that doesn't make sense so I made an issue to remedy it
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/13676](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/13676)

~~~
jobvandervoort
Update: we'll ship this fix with 8.6. It has just been merged.

~~~
branchly2
Great!

------
ausjke
Still using redmine + gitolite here but have been watching Gitlab for a while,
in fact I tried it yesterday and it's still quite resource hungry and
slow(using DO's default installation with 1GB memory).

Redmine+Gitolite has nearly everything I need but Gitlab's code view interface
is better. Redmine's backend seems running more efficiently but its interface
is not modern enough at this point, especially on how to review git repos.

~~~
dijit
gitlabs minimum requirements are 2G of ram (although that's for 100 people).

Without trying to appear as if I'm defending gitlab itself, I've always been
of the notion of "Do it right and then do it fast".

This is how postgresql is starting to beat the ever-loving crap out of mysql
now, it used to be the slow option, now it's the one that wont eat your baby.

~~~
sytse
Thanks, we indeed recommend 2GB for all installations
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/blob/master/doc/inst...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/blob/master/doc/install/requirements.md#memory)

I've made it a bit more clear in [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/commit/b31c68aa2afbb...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/commit/b31c68aa2afbbcdb5459f156472fa44261de0a9c)

------
exstudent2
Much faster! I notice it's rendering large source files instead of displaying
them as binary now, so great!

One issue: I'm getting a really weird animation/hover over effect on the
Gitlab icon in the upper left corner. Is that meant to happen? Is there a way
to disable this.

Other than that, everyone should upgrade to this version.

~~~
sytse
Glad to hear that the rendering got better for you.

That animation is our loading indicator introduced in GitLab 8.4. There is no
way to disable it. However, it seems to have a lot of fans
[https://twitter.com/jerbob92/status/692089402030460929](https://twitter.com/jerbob92/status/692089402030460929)

I hope it is less weird now that you know what it is for.

~~~
exstudent2
Rendering is flawless now.

I figured it was for loading, but I still don't like it (and it renders very
strangely in Safari -- try mousing over it).

I would _really_ like the option to disable it. I'm sure others like it
though, cool option to have.

~~~
jobvandervoort
We're bringing the option to customise the interface to CE. If you run your
own instance, you can replace the logo to disable it.

~~~
exstudent2
Thanks, will do. Looking forward to the interface customization options.

~~~
sytse
Great! Docs for the branded login page are at
[http://doc.gitlab.com/ee/customization/branded_login_page.ht...](http://doc.gitlab.com/ee/customization/branded_login_page.html)

The merge into CE is happening in [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/11489](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/11489) and
hope it will be in one of the 8.5 patch releases.

------
oneeyedpigeon
I'd love to try GitLab out, but the OSX installation instructions [1] are a
bit of a put off. I'm not even sure if that's the right URL, but it's where
google takes me. The instructions refer to a "runner"; I'm not really sure I
understand what that is, and it's not explained anywhere. The "ci" makes me
think this is something to do with continuous integration, so I'm really not
sure if this is the right thing to be looking at.

The instructions also say "(In the future there will be a brew package)"; this
is sorely needed!

[1] [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ci-multi-
runner/blob/ma...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ci-multi-
runner/blob/master/docs/install/osx.md)

~~~
fsiefken
It's a waste of resources but you could run it in a vm with or without docker.

~~~
jobvandervoort
Find the official Docker image here: [https://hub.docker.com/r/gitlab/gitlab-
ce/](https://hub.docker.com/r/gitlab/gitlab-ce/)

------
dman
Can i use dnf update on fedora to update the gitlab package if I have the repo
installed? I am on fedora 23 and doing dnf update doesnt upgrade gitlab. Also
doing a dnf install gitlab-ce gives me a message that gitlab-
ce-8.2.0-ce.0.e17.x86_64 is already installed.

~~~
sytse
It worked with rpm so I assume dnf should work as well. Maybe you have to
update your sources first since we have our own package server? If maybe you
installed the package by downloading instead of adding the source server?
Consider following the instructions on
[https://about.gitlab.com/downloads/](https://about.gitlab.com/downloads/)
(the main instructions, not 'select and download the package manually and
install')

------
cheald
Very easy upgrade from 8.4.3 to 8.5 on Ubuntu using the omnibus packages. I
did have to install bundler in my system Ruby (I have RVM on the system; the
install scripts executed via apt-get apparently doesn't care), but that was
the only hiccup.

~~~
sytse
You should not have to install bundler on your system to upgrade to 8.5. If
someone else encounters this please open an issue so we can diagnose the
problem.

~~~
cheald
Here's my console buffer from the installation:
[https://gist.github.com/cheald/6002dbe275a379a5f85a](https://gist.github.com/cheald/6002dbe275a379a5f85a)

tl;dr: apt-get install gitlab-ce failed with "bundler not found". rvm use
system; gem install bundler, apt-get install gitlab-ce and it worked fine.

~~~
balameb
Just to be clear. All we need is the output from the console not the actual
backup.

What I see from the result your getting is the actual backup command failing.
From my experience this might be do to how its executed through the upgrade
process and we can have a closer look at what failed when running the create
command.

~~~
cheald
I sent an email, but it looks like if RVM is installed, gitlab-rake may be
depending on bundler being installed in the currently-active RVM environment.
It looks like RVM may be conflicting with gitlab's bundled Ruby due to RVM
setting GEM_PATH and prevents bundler from being found, which causes the
upgrade process to fail. Explicitly setting GEM_PATH for the gitlab_rake
invocation may fix it.

If bundler is available in the active RVM environment, it works fine.

~~~
balameb
Correct the GEM_PATH is conflicting. Thank you for the information provided
and your help through our support channel. Here is the public issue for future
reference: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/13689](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/13689).

------
mrmondo
Another great release in an incredibly fast turn around time, well done to the
team and everyone that's contributed.

------
giancarlostoro
Are there any blog posts about techniques used to improve performance you guys
would care to share? Thanks!

~~~
YorickPeterse
Not yet, but I've been thinking of doing so. The difficulty is that you
basically have to write the blog post (or at least take a lot of notes) while
solving problems as otherwise you'll end up forgetting all the intricate
little details.

~~~
giancarlostoro
That's fine, I'm just curious because you usually learn a great deal. If
anything the biggest performance changes could be nice, though it may mostly
be small tid bits here and there (though large overall). Thanks for all you
guys did!

~~~
YorickPeterse
I still have a bunch of notes laying around from the changes we made for 8.5
so I'll take a look at those. For future changes (except maybe small ones)
I'll see if I can just write down 1 or 2 sentences what I did _after_ I did
it, stringing together a blog post from that should be easier than doing it
from scratch.

I created an issue about this so I won't forget: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
com/www-gitlab-com/issues/568](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-
com/issues/568)

~~~
giancarlostoro
Thank you very much, learning from others is an invaluable way of learning to
improve code and write code with a improved approach. Also a great way to try
and avoid bugs when your code reminds you of a reported bug. Thank you again!
Will look forward to reading future detailed development blog posts, it wont
have to be every single little detail, but those small things that make a
difference are handy to read over. Thanks again!

------
talles
> yes, _all_ important things for those of you that speak Spanish or
> Portuguese

What do they mean by that?

~~~
arturhoo
I'm Brazilian and needed a few seconds to understand what they meant. I kept
reading it like to-do(s). In the end they're just playing with the word:

[https://translate.google.com/#pt/en/todos](https://translate.google.com/#pt/en/todos)

~~~
talles
Thank you for making me click. That's such a bad pun.

(I'm Brazilian too)

~~~
jobvandervoort
I'm sorry, I thought it was hilarious.

We wanted to acknowledge some people's frustrations with our chosen way of
writing Todos.

------
whitenoice
Impressive release! Is there a guide on migrating from install from source to
using omnibus? We currently upgrade from source but would like to move to
omnibus.

~~~
iBotPeaches
Warning as someone who just did that. MySQL is EE only on Omnibus. I switched
from Source (MySQL) to Omnibus only to find that MySQL was EE only.

So I had to go back to Source.

~~~
grokys
We recently switched from a source package using MySQL to the omnibus package
and the migration to Postgresql was really easy and went without a hitch.

~~~
sytse
Glad to hear that, we try to keep the conversion instructions up to date and
have tested them extensively.

------
koolba
Maybe a stupid question but is there a publicly hosted GitLab that provides
free repo space (and the usual pay for private repos) or is it only self
hosted?

~~~
nikolauska
[https://gitlab.com/](https://gitlab.com/) with free public and private
repositories

~~~
koolba
Ok I didn't see that. The rest of the copy on the (particularly the pricing
page) seems to indicate it's only local.

~~~
sytse
There is no pricing information there because it is free with forum support.
But I agree it is confusing and made [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-
gitlab-com/issues/567](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-
com/issues/567) to remedy that.

------
d33
Two releases ago, updating was a bit of a pain for me, so I guess I'll wait
until Friday with this one. Anyway, the new features sound really good!

~~~
jobvandervoort
What was painful exactly?

~~~
eknkc
First upgrade for me (8.4 -> 8.5)

On a pretty small instance (1.7g ram google cloud) + 1gb disk swap the
omninbus update failed with out of memory. Added some more swap space and it
finished fine. It's probably not powerful enough to run it though.. Just a
heads up.

~~~
jobvandervoort
I'm sorry to hear that. We advise a minimum of 2gb of ram, so I'd expect it
run successful for you. I created an issue on the omnibus issue tracker about
the memory requirement for upgrades, here: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/omnibus-gitlab/issues/1135](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/omnibus-
gitlab/issues/1135)

I'm glad you managed to solve it, though.

------
amist
Still waiting for issues priority levels. Without it, the issues page is just
a mess.

~~~
jobvandervoort
Thanks, I created an issue to discuss this. Would love to get your input.

[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/13673](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/13673)

------
dudul
Nice, looking forward to the upgrade to GitLab pages on gitlab.com !

~~~
jobvandervoort
Thanks! Should be soon!

~~~
tdkl
Will there be a possibility to use an apex domain ? Looking to switch from GH
Pages.

~~~
ayufan
Yes. Sure. Instead of adding the CNAME you need to add an A record. You can
get the IP address with dig: $ dig a myuser.gitlab.io

Then configure your domain to point to that IP address.

We are currently working on documentation covering that part too.

~~~
tdkl
Brilliant, thank you (and sytse below) for a prompt response. Looking forward
to set it up.

------
monksy
Awesome that theres a release.. but just as I'm migrating from one server that
it has it built from source to a new one that uses the omnibus package.

------
quadrangle
This comment is not meant to be the main judgment on what is otherwise an
interesting update, but:

> To focus on your content

shows a screenshot with extremely long text lines that are far harder to read
than than when the sidebar thing helps keep the lines to a still-too-long-but-
not-as-bad length. How does nobody at GitLab realize that you need some max-
width or a container or something to keep text line length comfortably
readable‽

(the same can be said for Hacker News, but everyone seems to know that it's
ugly already)

~~~
mikewhy
There's already a setting for that
[http://imgur.com/GftE0Wx](http://imgur.com/GftE0Wx)

~~~
quadrangle
well, that's something but 1200px width is still way too long for optimal
reading of lines at that font size.

~~~
ake1
it does look like it says MAX 1200...but i could be mistaken.

~~~
quadrangle
You're right. And that means the only way to set it to keep text contained
less wide than that is to have a smaller browser window.

